# eclipse unter Win 7 (x64)



## supermonkey (11. Dez 2009)

Hab folgendes Problem: Hab mir das JDK6 (64-Version) installiert und dann eclipse runtergeladen. Beim Starten kommt nun eine Fehlermeldung auf, dass kein Java in dem eclipse-Verzeichnis gefunden wurde. Kann ich eclipse nicht auch iwie in dem Programme(x64) Verzeichnis suchen lassen? Oder wie lös ich dass jetzt am besten?


----------



## maki (11. Dez 2009)

Welche Eclipse ersion hast du enn runtergeladen?
32 Bit oder 64 Bit?
Die 64 Version st übrigens bei weitem nicht so gut unterstützt wie die 32 Bit Eclipse version, für letztere nimmt man dann das 32 Bit Java.


----------



## Heady86 (11. Dez 2009)

Hi,

vielleicht kannst du manuell eine Java Version zuordnen unter "Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Installed JREs"

Grüße


----------



## supermonkey (11. Dez 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Welche Eclipse ersion hast du enn runtergeladen?
> 32 Bit oder 64 Bit?
> Die 64 Version st übrigens bei weitem nicht so gut unterstützt wie die 32 Bit Eclipse version, für letztere nimmt man dann das 32 Bit Java.



Ah ok, hab aus versehen die 32bit Version von eclipse gestartet. 
Sind die Unterschiede für den Anfang relevant? Oder soll ich doch lieber das 32 bit Java installieren? Wäre es dann besser das 64 bit Java zu deinstallieren oder kommt es bei einer zusätzlichen Installation zu keinen Konflikten?


----------



## Gonzo17 (11. Dez 2009)

Heady86 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> vielleicht kannst du manuell eine Java Version zuordnen unter "Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Installed JREs"
> 
> Grüße



Wenn sich Eclipse nichtmal starten lässt? 


Ne also für ein 32-bit Eclipse brauchste auch 32-bit Java. Mit Windows 7 hat das nix zu tun, bei mir läufts unter Windows 7 genauso wie unter Vista oder XP.


----------



## Heady86 (11. Dez 2009)

> Wenn sich Eclipse nichtmal starten lässt?



Hach, ich hätte schwören können, dass da vorher stand "Nach dem Starten..". :autsch:

Ja, das ist dann allerdings etwas unpraktikabel, also ignorieren.

Gut dass heute Freitag ist...

Grüße


----------



## supermonkey (11. Dez 2009)

Ok danke. Aber sollte ich nun einfach 32 bit Java drüber installieren oder davor das 64er deinstallieren?


----------



## maki (11. Dez 2009)

Habe kein Win64 (und sonst auch kein Win mehr), aber der eine oder andere hier hatte diese Probleme schon mal, schon die SuFu ausprobiert?


----------



## Gonzo17 (11. Dez 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann hab ich hier auch verschiedene Java-Versionen auf dem PC (sowohl 1.5 als 32-bit, wie auch als 64-bit, und eben auch 1.6). Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, Eclipse nimmt sich ja nur das, was es braucht. Wenn du die 64-bit-Version aber eh nicht brauchst, dann kannste sie aber auch deinstallieren.


----------

